# Awesome Karate Secret technique beats MMA



## DaveB (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

DaveB said:


>


I love the vampire mouth guard. I want one.

From their banter, I'm pretty sure this isn't the first time these brothers have had this friendly fight.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 20, 2017)

That was entertaining. I didn't realize his brother actually was a UFC fighter. (He lost his first  and only match in the UFC this year, but he's won all his other pro MMA matches.)

I loved calling Mom in to referee.


----------



## DaveB (Oct 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I love the vampire mouth guard. I want one.
> 
> From their banter, I'm pretty sure this isn't the first time these brothers have had this friendly fight.



And I imagine that a real fight between them might look a bit different.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 20, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> That was entertaining. I didn't realize his brother actually was a UFC fighter. (He lost his first  and only match in the UFC this year, but he's won all his other pro MMA matches.)
> 
> I loved calling Mom in to referee.


LOL..."we need a referee...Hey Sensei...Mom, we need a referee for me and Oliver are going to fight"
Mom; "hehehe" 
LOVE It.

...3rd round? Tapped out in the 2nd!!



DaveB said:


> And I imagine that a real fight between them might look a bit different.


yeah they were having some fun.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

Danny T said:


> ...3rd round? Tapped out in the 2nd!!


He probably called "no tapsies". You know how brothers are.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 20, 2017)

"The internet is always right."


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> "The internet is always right."


Yeah, he clearly had really good humor going in. I suspect that's not the first time he's been tapped out by his brother.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 20, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I love the vampire mouth guard. I want one.
> 
> From their banter, I'm pretty sure this isn't the first time these brothers have had this friendly fight.


----------

